# Camp Perry - Bringing Girlfriend for First Ice Trip



## bjp (Mar 16, 2012)

Good Evening Gentlemen... I am planning on bringing my girl friend up to ice fish tomorrow out of Camp Perry. We have both a quad and motorized scooter. We just got a new vehicle and don't have a hitch yet to pull the trailer and quad. We can fit in our large motorized Scooter. Are the cracks too large to cross or should we just walk? Should we take the time to get a reese mounted in the am or take the scooter to the first crack and walk from there?

Sorry for all questions. Just want to make the trip easy (and hopefully fun) for her.

Thanks For Any Advice


----------



## Strokem (Jan 27, 2014)

You might want to get the hitch installed!!!!!!
I've seen some odd rigs out on the Ice even a riding lawnmower. 
But as for a scooter......that would be the Topper!!!! 
Seriously it's WAY to slick out there for a scooter and I'm being honest nobody wants to come up on somebody injured due to something that could have been avoided.
But Kudos to you for taking your girl fishing


----------



## dadtimmons (Mar 20, 2013)

I think a scooter would be dangerous,theres a lot of bear ice out there


----------



## bjp (Mar 16, 2012)

I knew you guys have been out there and knew the ice conditions. She and I will probably walk just so we can get up there as early as possible.


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

forgot my extra set of cleats today, and my buddy did a lot of picking himself up today!


----------



## bjp (Mar 16, 2012)

with the walking conditions, sounds like maybe we should take the time to get the quad up there. Thanks


----------



## Eyes In (Feb 11, 2013)

If you do t have cleats and don't feel like walking 3 miles pulling your gear bring your quad. Me and my buddy have a sled and it takes us right around an 1 1/2 to make the trip walking. Good luck tomorrow. If you would like pm me when you get up might be able to help you out.


----------



## Walleye Hunter66 (Jul 13, 2009)

Go Buy you some cleets at the local Bait shop if they have any Left and I would not take a SCOOTER Out there any Time the Ice is Slick even on Four Wheelers we spin a few 360's now and then and Busting your head or Butt on the ice is no fun it HURTS and You may not have a Girlfriend left if she bust her Hiney out there ...GO BUY THE HITCH ,, GOOD LUCK


----------



## bjp (Mar 16, 2012)

We are headed out via quad from the camp perry beach. We'll post our results. Thanks


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

hey bro maybe a picture of your girl would help you out I have a snowmobile that seats two and a two man shanty!!!that would get her out there maybe you could follow but not on the scooter unless you have a basket on the front like my grandma uses at the grocery store with a basket on the front some one has to carry some of my gear, studded tires even then I don t know. I would drop her off so she enjoys the fishing while you get the hitch just throwing it out there!!!!!!KPI


----------



## B Thomas (Jan 21, 2005)

My 9 year old daughter has a Barbi Pontiac Solstice Ride on toy car thats fully functional and you and your girl are more than welcome to it to ride out to the ice mecca.....I'll make sure I charge the battery for ya


----------



## COOLERKING79 (Aug 5, 2005)

KPI said:


> hey bro maybe a picture of your girl would help you out I have a snowmobile that seats two and a two man shanty!!!that would get her out there maybe you could follow but not on the scooter unless you have a basket on the front like my grandma uses at the grocery store with a basket on the front some one has to carry some of my gear, studded tires even then I don t know. I would drop her off so she enjoys the fishing while you get the hitch just throwing it out there!!!!!!KPI


Hmm , Guess you need to post pic of GF...If she's hot ...Hmm looks 
like you will be driving the scooter....Ps Bring Grandmas basket full of
beer and franks...Keep us Updated...


----------



## cb55 (Jan 4, 2014)

That's funny!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigeye596 (Mar 4, 2014)

I must say, this is probably one of the funniest discussions I have seen on here!!!


----------



## str8killin27 (Feb 2, 2014)

I agree this has to be one of the best conversations I've seen in a while


----------



## bjp (Mar 16, 2012)

Left the bike at home... We do pull eachother around on our skis and snowboard with the thing. I am glad I asked cause the atv was the way to go.

My girlfriend had a great first day on the ice. She didn't catch any but still enjoyed the experience. Weather was beautiful. Stopped by A & J to get bait and met john from Erie pa. Made a good friend. He helped us get sett up midway through the pack at 3.5 mi. Near the blue shanty. We got 3 there. The folks walking in from further out sounded like they did pretty good. I'll post pic of biggest fish and gf here shortly...


----------



## Walleye Hunter66 (Jul 13, 2009)

If she goes on the ice with you she must be a keeper...


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Good job on the fish...a pic of the GF would be sufficient

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bjp (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## CANEYEGO (Feb 23, 2014)

well i'll be darned! one of them is a HAWG! lol


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

couple of 'keepers' there! congrats


----------



## COOLERKING79 (Aug 5, 2005)

Nice Job bjp, Be safe...Erie can change overnight , Just stay away
from Millers -East and use good judgement...This Ice wont last
much longer! Count your blessings- Good Job!! Boats will be launching
by April- Time is limited!! Again Good Luck , Be Safe...

Jack


----------



## ohdeer78 (Feb 10, 2014)

Where guys from that you dont have snow on the ground


----------



## bjp (Mar 16, 2012)

We're from westerville. Got snow in the front yard... Out back is in the sun. We are gearing up to go out (with the quad) again today and tomorrow


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

BJP - may be walking from CP on Monday, what type of ATV do you have? Will keep and eye out for you.


----------



## bjp (Mar 16, 2012)

We ll be on a red and white Yamaha 350. We will be riding out with another guy on a 150 towing a black shanty. We'll prob start by the blue shanty 3.5 mi out se of round reef and work our way out from there.


----------



## bjp (Mar 16, 2012)

We came out again today with John who we met Friday. Hope she catches one this try. In shallow she just lost one


----------



## bjp (Mar 16, 2012)

Got two lost three 14ft near the blue shanty and round reef


----------



## bjp (Mar 16, 2012)

Did well today with 3/8 ounce gold and green reef runner cicadas. Largest 30"


----------



## maddiek (Feb 22, 2014)

How are the ice and crack conditions guys? Thinking about a half day morning trip tomorrow....

Sent from my PC36100 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bjp (Mar 16, 2012)

Ice was fine, still at least 16-18" where we were. No real open cracks to speak of. 10 degrees weds night should help tighten things back too.

Fished in 14' and had steady action. Folks coming in from further out said they were fun fishing halfway thru the am


----------



## 4dabucks (Jun 22, 2008)

I was fun fishing at 9:30 yesterday a ways out.


----------



## bjp (Mar 16, 2012)

Looking forward to exploring further out later this week. Might just fun fish the entire time. Seems like most of the fish we caught are female and full of eggs. Any suggestions on where to target the jacks for dinner?


----------

